# Babies won't stop biting



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

I have been handling four baby hedgehogs for the past few weeks. They're about 5 weeks now and they've all come such a long way. The shyest hedgie no longer balls up when you pick him up! At least not as long as he used to. :lol: But there seems to be a habit that all of them are doing. They love to give kisses, and then they bite. I know they're biting because they're hungry. Usually when I wake them up to handle them they were previously nursing, or when I put them back they go straight for their food dish. 

I'm worried that they may start to think it's ok to bite hands. I have waited until they were done eating but they still bite. I have pushed gently on their noses and pressed the area they were biting up at them. My hedgie almost refused to let go of my finger today! How do I get them to stop biting? I don't mind them licking but the biting has to stop. They'll be ready to go home soon and I'm worried they'll still bite when they have their new families.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If by "giving kisses" you mean they are licking you, that's what hedgehogs generally do before they bite. Some hedgehogs will lick forever and not bite, but since they are biting, don't let them lick. If they still try to bite, keep your fingers away from their mouths. What they can't reach they can't bite and usually they catch on. 

Young babies love to lick and chew on our fingers especially when they are teething and gumming our fingers is fine. Once their teeth come in we have to discourage the licking and biting usually by no longer allowing them access to our fingers. They figure it out. 

Always give food when you first get them out as babies are usually hungry. Offering them some of the kibble is also a way to see how easily they are able to eat on their own.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

You could also try using a basic alcohol hand sanitizer right before you pick them up to 1. get rid of any smells on your hands that they're trying to get at (i.e. lotions, soaps, food, whatever you have touched lately), and 2. make your hands smell unappetizing. If you use a scented lotion or hand soap, switch to one with no perfumes. Same goes for perfume or body spray, it makes you smell good. They want to eat things that smell good.


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

Alrighty, thanks! I was able to pick all four of them today without any of them biting me. They did lick me forever though. I'll try both the hand sanitizer and more kibble next time as well! Thank you for your input.


----------

